# Self healing cutting mat?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Another noob question. I've got an 18x24 mat that came in last week. Seems pretty good but I'm having a bit of an issue with my taper jig and other bits sliding around on it. This one's some kind of triple layer PVC but I noticed there's also a cotton variety. Do you guys have any preference on which ones are better? I know I'm knit picking a bit, but the ole anal retentiveness is at play and I like to have the right tools for the job.  TIA!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

The one I use is made by Fiskars and works really well.
Not sure what type of tapering jig you have, mine is made of plexiglass.
I put very fine grit self-adhesive sandpaper on the bottom of my tapering jig, when you place it on the rubber it will stay in place and will not slip around.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hoss said:


> The one I use is made by Fiskars and works really well.
> Not sure what type of tapering jig you have, mine is made of plexiglass.
> I put very fine grit self-adhesive sandpaper on the bottom of my tapering jig, when you place it on the rubber it will stay in place and will not slip around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


 That's a great idea Hoss, thanks very much. I have one of these black taper ruler things. I've been having a heck of a time with it to be honest with you.







I see others using them all the time and it looks easy, but mine slides and I get uneven bands and a bit of frustration. I'd like to get one of those universal taper rulers as I'm not sure what tapers I like yet, but don't know where to order it from. (The plexiglass ones)


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I made my own using plexiglass, they work great. Look at the bottom picture and you can see the sand paper. This is just a few I have several more with different tappers.
















Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hoss said:


> I made my own using plexiglass, they work great. Look at the bottom picture and you can see the sand paper. This is just a few I have several more with different tappers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also a great idea. I'll order myself up some plexiglass. It's useful for all sorts of other stuff anyway and I always like working on projects that keep my hands busy. Thanks kindly for the input.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

This was the one I was eyeing online: https://slingshooting.com/universal-taper-ruler/


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I had a tapering jig - once. It drove me crazy. I kept fighting with it, thinking that it was a matter of improving my technique, until I watched Fowler cut tapered bands with a metal edged ruler, a rotary cutter, and a self-healing mat. Tried Fowler's method and cut a perfect set of bands.

Maybe try a metal or metal edged ruler before you buy another jig.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> I had a tapering jig - once. It drove me crazy. I kept fighting with it, thinking that it was a matter of improving my technique, until I watched Fowler cut tapered bands with a metal edged ruler, a rotary cutter, and a self-healing mat. Tried Fowler's method and cut a perfect set of bands.
> 
> Maybe try a metal or metal edged ruler before you buy another jig.


Thanks, and you're exactly right. I've been using a steel straight edge the past few days and it's been working out just fine. That and replaced my cutting wheel. I think rather than buy one pre-made I'll mess with various tapers until I get a few I really like, then make some permanent templates like Hoss showed above. You know how it is to want the new gadget though 

I forgot this whole thread was about self healing mats! If I can come across one of those cotton ones somewhere I'll pick one of those up too just to see if there's a difference.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Self healing ma...... LOL... I use yesterday's newspapers.

"Today's news. Tomorrow's fish wrap."


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sandstorm said:


> This was the one I was eyeing online: https://slingshooting.com/universal-taper-ruler/


I have one of these, they work way better than the style you currently have, at least it does for me YMMV  also once you decide on a taper you like I would recommend green mountain / blue water on amazon, they will make you a template / jig that will cut multiple bands at once. I am completely satisfied with the one I bought from them.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Haha much appreciated guys. Gives me some insight and some options. Thanks as usual.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Self healing ma...... LOL... I use yesterday's newspapers.
> 
> "Today's news. Tomorrow's fish wrap."


Wait -what's a newspaper? Can I use my news feed? Will Apple News work? Do I need to subscribe to Apple News + or is Google News sufficient?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> Sean Khan said:
> 
> 
> > Self healing ma...... LOL... I use yesterday's newspapers.
> ...


Any of those will work


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Wait -what's a newspaper?


Also used as baby diapers... or dinner napkin... or toilet paper... or origami-necktie.... can't miss it.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Table cloth, wrapping paper, glass cleaner, garden mulch, paper mache, drawing paper, kindling, kites, hats, book covers, packing material...

How I miss newspapers


----------



## Cvedrick (Oct 13, 2021)

2 for $1 kitchen chopping mats


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I'd like to get one of those universal taper rulers as I'm not sure what tapers I like yet, but don't know where to order it from. (The plexiglass ones)


Many glass cutting shops also work with Plexiglas. The second option is outdoor (street) advertising workshops.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

@Hoss What thickness o you use? (I take it you get it in various thk's)


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I completely forgot about this thread. 5 months later and I’ve still not settled on a taper 😂


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Get yourself these templates for band cutting 👌🎯👊👍 there's nothing beating these like 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 oh and 18-23 is the taper of legends 🤣👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊🎯


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Get yourself these templates for band cutting 👌🎯👊👍 there's nothing beating these like 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 oh and 18-23 is the taper of legends 🤣👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊🎯


Whenever I end up ordering those I’m going to ask specifically for the Taper of Legends. “What’s that?” “Oh, you don’t know?!” 😂😂


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Whenever I end up ordering those I’m going to ask specifically for the Taper of Legends. “What’s that?” “Oh, you don’t know?!” 😂😂


Just tell them BIG JOHN!!!🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊🤣 sent you they will know what you need 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🤣👊👍👌🎯


----------

